# Gute Juwe Rezepte



## RKAN (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin seit paar Tagen jetzt endlich 80 und würd gern bisschen Gold machen (fürn Epicmount), ich hab Juwe derzeit auf 425 und BB 450. Soweit ich weiß lasst sich das meiste Gold mit den Epic steinen machen, dafür habe ich leider keine Rezepte. Die Frage ist bekomme ich nur die Rezepte wenn ich die Juwe Dailys mache? Also die Marken dafür sammle oder gibt es noch irgendwo andere Rezepte?


----------



## neophyter (19. Januar 2010)

Also es gibt die Möglichkeit die Dailies zu machen, außerdem gibts ein paar normale Quests die dir Marken geben in Nordend außerdem kannst du für 10 Titanstaub eine Marke bekommen. 

Kann sein, dass in Raids noch Rezepte für Epische STeinchen droppen, das weis ich aber (noch) nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriwa Kargath (20. Januar 2010)

neophyter schrieb:


> , außerdem gibts ein paar normale Quests die dir Marken geben in Nordend außerdem kannst du für 10 Titanstaub eine Marke bekommen.




*wo gibts denn die "normalen" quests wo man Marken bekommen kann.* An Titanerz farmt man sich einen Wolf (für den Staub) und 1 Marke pro Tag dauert dann Monate bis man genug eigene Sachen hat UND Rezepte...


----------



## Griese (20. Januar 2010)

Epic Rezepte gibts nur gegen Juwe Marken die man entweder durch die Daily in Dalaran, gegen eine kaputte Halskette oder gegen 10 Titanstaub bekommt. Anders geht nichts.

Blaue Vorlagen gibts teilweise im AH und bei Ruf.


----------



## Anaximedes (21. Januar 2010)

Meriwa schrieb:


> *1 Marke pro Tag dauert dann Monate bis man genug eigene Sachen hat UND Rezepte...
> *


*

Wenn du alle Rezepte möchtest sogar über ein Jahr*


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Januar 2010)

Du bist Skill 425, hast wenig Marken und willst gutes Geld machen für dein Epic Mount? Perfekt!

Besorg dir 5 Juwe-Marken, skille so lange nicht weiter. Wenn du die hast kaufst du dir das Rezept für einen guten DD-Meta Stein, denn die gehen im AH weg wie warme Semmeln.

Als nächstes besorgst du dir Rohmetasteine, beoabachte am besten ein paar Tage das AH. Ich hab jetzt auf 3 verschiedenen Servern damit gehandelt und erfahrungsgemäss sind sie auf allen früher oder später mal auf die 30-35 g gefallen. Kauf dann so viele Rohsteine zu dem Kurs wie du dir leisten kannst.

Stelle deinen tollen DD-Meta her, das schöne: hiermit skillst du so ganz beiläufig auf 450. Setzte 3-5 der Steine für 12 Stunden ins AH (länger kostet nur unnötig viele Gebühren und was in den ersten 2 Stunden nicht verkauft ist kommt eh meist zurück), der Gewinn pro Stein liegt erfahrungsgemäss so bei 25-50 g je nach Kursen schwankend...

Das ist so ein Grundstock für den Juwe Handel. Relativ schnell wirst du ein gewisses Händchen fürs AH und die Preisentwicklungen entwickeln wenn du dich dann etwas damit auseinandersetzt und dann sind mehrere Tausend Gold innerhalb küzester Zeit kein Problem wenn du dich reinhängst.


----------



## Izara (2. Juni 2010)

Meriwa schrieb:


> *wo gibts denn die "normalen" quests wo man Marken bekommen kann.* An Titanerz farmt man sich einen Wolf (für den Staub) und 1 Marke pro Tag dauert dann Monate bis man genug eigene Sachen hat UND Rezepte...



Naja.. ich hab gestern in einem Anflug geistiger Umnachtung Kräuterkunde verlernt und in 3 Stunden Juwe auf 450 geskillt.. xD Weil ich aber ein ungeduldiges Ding bin, das nicht tagelang warten möchte auf ihr erstes Rezept, hab ich ne Menge Titanerz sondiert, um den Titanstaub zu bekommen. öhm.. Es lohnt sich doch sowieso, den zu sondieren. Zumindest auf unserem Server.. 5 Titanerz kosten bei uns ca 50g zusammen. Ich hab beim Sondieren aus fast jedem 5er Stack nen Epicstein bekommen (Auge von Zul etc). Und die kosten bei uns nicht weniger als 100 g je Stein. Zudem bekommst ja Unmengen an grünen und blauen Steinen PLUS den gewünschten Titanstaub.. was will ein Juwe denn noch?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (4. Juni 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Naja.. ich hab gestern in einem Anflug geistiger Umnachtung Kräuterkunde verlernt und in 3 Stunden Juwe auf 450 geskillt.. xD Weil ich aber ein ungeduldiges Ding bin, das nicht tagelang warten möchte auf ihr erstes Rezept, hab ich ne Menge Titanerz sondiert, um den Titanstaub zu bekommen. öhm.. Es lohnt sich doch sowieso, den zu sondieren. Zumindest auf unserem Server.. 5 Titanerz kosten bei uns ca 50g zusammen. Ich hab beim Sondieren aus fast jedem 5er Stack nen Epicstein bekommen (Auge von Zul etc). Und die kosten bei uns nicht weniger als 100 g je Stein. Zudem bekommst ja Unmengen an grünen und blauen Steinen PLUS den gewünschten Titanstaub.. *was will ein Juwe denn noch*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ein eigenes Mount! Gogogo Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Juni 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> ...
> Es lohnt sich doch sowieso, den zu sondieren. Zumindest auf unserem Server.. 5 Titanerz kosten bei uns ca 50g zusammen. Ich hab beim Sondieren aus fast jedem 5er Stack nen Epicstein bekommen (Auge von Zul etc). Und die kosten bei uns nicht weniger als 100 g je Stein. Zudem bekommst ja Unmengen an grünen und blauen Steinen PLUS den gewünschten Titanstaub.. was will ein Juwe denn noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, das mit dem Titanerz ist so ne Sache für sich.. Sicher ist es ein guter Weg seine eigenen Vorräte aufzustocken, jedoch schwankt die Ausbeute arg.
Ich kaufe mir z.B. in regelmäßigen Abständen immer 10 Stacks Titanerz (bei uns kostet der 20er so zwischen 250-300g). Und bis jetzt war es noch nie so, daß ich dann nach dem Sondieren mit 40 Einheiten Titanstaub dastand - ich glaub das höchste waren bis jetzt 22. 
Da der Staub ja leider nicht garantiert ist kann es sogar sein, daß man zigtausend Gold investiert und am Ende wesentlich weniger Titanstaub beisammen hat, als man für das selbe Gold auch direkt im AH hätte kaufen können. 
Auch die Epics sind nicht garantiert, und wenn ich GLÜCK habe bekomm ich aus jedem zweiten oder ditten 5er irgendeinen Stein. Der Großteil ergibt sich allerdings nur aus seltenen und raren Steinen, die auch nicht gerade das große Gold bringen. 
Zusammengefasst muss ich sagen, daß es sich eher selten rentiert Titanstaub zu sondieren. Sicher ne gute Methode um schneller an Juwemarken zu kommen, aber reich wird man dadurch nur, wenn man sehr viel Glück beim Sondieren hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Jogl3r schrieb:


> Izara schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Jo, das wär was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich stell mir sowas vor wie "Die Zügel des juwelenbesetzten Dukatenscheißers" oder "Zügel des diamantenen Goldgeiers" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mh, nice...


----------

